
Why we use the Linux kernel's TCP stack - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-use-the-linux-kernels-tcp-stack/
======
8_hours_ago
The author mentions multiple times that they would not want to use a closed
source TCP stack, which I don't completely understand. It is common for
enterprise software licenses to have the option to view and modify the source
code, and also include support from the engineers who wrote it. Aside from the
cost, is there a reason why having it fully open sourced is an advantage?

------
thinkMOAR
another CF ad..

